# Back In The Game



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Picked up 4 baby reds today. Been out of the game for a few years. Got my tank back up and running. Can't wait to watch these little ones grow.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome back!

Please remove the image from your signature, Photobucket has disabled hosting on other pages and it just shows up as a white square / logo.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Ægir said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Please remove the image from your signature, Photobucket has disabled hosting on other pages and it just shows up as a white square / logo.


Thanks!


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

welcome back...nice setup!


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Changed my tank up a bit today.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What size is the tank?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

This one is a 30 gallon. I have either a 75 or 90 for when they get bigger.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Going to post a feeding video.

Here it is.


----------

